# Net wash of load. What is it and what does it mean?



## SmoggyCobra (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey guys. Anyone ever heard of centralizing feeds to HVAC equipment so a net wash of the load can be done? What is that and what does it mean?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wild guess. Putting heating and cooling loads together for a reduced load calculation?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Probably referring to using a motor control center to make it easier for balancing single phase equipment


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

splatz said:


> Wild guess. Putting heating and cooling loads together for a reduced load calculation?


I can't say what the term is specifically, but I agree with @splatz that it is probably a comparison of the electric heat load and electric AC load and using the highest of the two. This is because in theory the heat and AC will not be on at the same time.

One load "washes out" the other.

Cheers


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> I can't say what the term is specifically, but I agree with @splatz that it is probably a comparison of the electric heat load and electric AC load and using the highest of the two. This is because in theory the heat and AC will not be on at the same time.
> 
> One load "washes out" the other.
> 
> Cheers


I like the term " in theory". Last week I was working in a house with electric heat. Where was the electric heat thermostat? Under the AC cooling register. Where was the cooling thermostat? You guessed it. Above the electric heater.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I say "in theory" because when we get into some of the data centres they run AC or cooling towers all year long if the outside air is not cool enough or is too humid. However in most cases that is the exception and not the norm.

Cheers
John


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

You guys have got it all wrong, you're reading way too much into it.........the correct answer is how clean a load of clothes gets in the washing machine.

I'm really disappointed in all of you........

Lol.

I agree with the others, it's the higher of two loads that are not normally drawing current simultaneously.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

micromind said:


> You guys have got it all wrong, you're reading way too much into it.........the correct answer is how clean a load of clothes gets in the washing machine.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in all of you........
> 
> ...


Actually you had it in the first part of the post, but you lack faith in your own ideas. Learn to love and trust who you are... such a disappointment.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Switched said:


> Actually you had it in the first part of the post, but you lack faith in your own ideas. Learn to love and trust who you are... such a disappointment.


Lol......good one!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Could they be talking about a variable refrigerant flow system? This is an HVAC system and not electrical system. It is where you have one compressor feeding multiple rooms with different heating / cooling requirements. It takes heat from one room and transfers it to another. A DATA room to an outer office. A nice system but it has drawbacks.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am wondering if this is for a generator system. If the feeder controls both heat and ac units then it is easier to deal with the load. Not sure... The NEC already has a section that deals with this in a normal calculation



> 220.60 Noncoincident Loads. Where it is unlikely that two or
> more noncoincident loads will be in use simultaneously, it shall
> be permissible to use only the largest load(s) that will be used
> at one time for calculating the total load of a feeder or service.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was thinking the "centralization" mentioned in the OP was just a desgin suggestion. Keeping heating and cooling loads together rather than just going to the most convenient panel keeps the load calc down, smaller feeders / fewer panels


----------

